# Where in Lake Tahoe is this photo taken



## killswitch (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

I did a quick google search on Lake Tahoe, and this one photo popped up in the result. I have been to Tahoe several times and every time there is something new one can discover. I do not recall ever visiting this location in Tahoe. This photo reminds me of Banff, Alberta, Canada. Can anybody tell me if this indeed a location in Tahoe and if this specific area has a name that I can use to search for more information about this place? I could not find out who the photographer of this particular shot is.

This was posted in this site too as Tahoe: http://worldoflakes.com/lake-tahoe-2/

I have not done a thorough side by side comparison, but just by looking at it, it looks like the location in Banff National Park. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 14, 2016)

https://goo.gl/C7UG01


----------



## jrda2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Moraine Lake near Lake Louise in Alberta


----------



## Pookie (Sep 14, 2016)

Yea, no where near LT. I'd love it it where but nope...


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 14, 2016)

Definitely not Lake Tahoe or any lakes near by.


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 14, 2016)

That's lake Louise. Taken from the board walk right close to the parking lot


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> That's lake Louise. Taken from the board walk right close to the parking lot



+1


----------



## telemaq76 (Sep 20, 2016)

it s not lake louise, it s lake moraine , no far


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 20, 2016)

It is Lake Moraine. It was taken from a small hill on the far side of the exit stream. My picture is from a lower angle to the right. The second picture is Lake Louise.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2016)

telemaq76 said:


> it s not lake louise, it s lake moraine , no far



You're right.


----------

